# More pics...



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Only let me put 7 on the last post..


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

you're killing me with all of those Tuna !! Wish I had some.. If you ever want to donate any, feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

I bet those guys on the supply boat appreciated the gift!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I like to see big sicles on a YFT!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures Woody, you run trips on your boat or go on customers boats, both probably ??


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Wow! Nice Ahi! Good going on that catch! Hanapa'a


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Frenchy said:


> Thanks for the pictures Woody, you run trips on your boat or go on customers boats, both probably ??


Just other's boats right now. My new whip will be here in under a month. Build thread coming soon


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Woody! Nice bloody deck!


----------

